# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: اتصال به وب سایت (دیتابیس) شخصی خودم و خواندن داده ها از دیتابیس و ذخیره اونها روی دیتابیس خودم

## franchesco

با سلام

من یک وب سایت دارم که قصد دارم از روی کامپیوتر شخصی خودم به وب سایت (دیتابیس) وصل شم و داده ها رو از روی دیتابیس به بخونه و به دیتابیس شخصی خودم انتقال بدم.

آیا این کار از نطر امنیتی امکان پذیرهست؟

----------


## 9px.ir

بله این امکان هست (البته به شرطی که سرور شما اجازه دهد)

2010-12-07_131637.png

در صورتی که ip شما داینامیک است می‌توانید رنج ip شرکت خدمات اینترنتی خود را از امثال ripe.net استخراج و با ویلکارد جایگزین کنید:

2010-12-07_131812.png

در برنامه خودتون هم به جای localhost باید ip سرور رو بزنید تا بهش وصل بشه

نهایتا هم اینکه اگر هاست شما اجازه اتصال به ریموت را نداد، می‌توان از روشهای جایگزین مثل soap استفاده کرد که البته تجربه بالاتری می‌خواد کار باهاش.

----------


## sonixax

نرم افزار مناسب برای این کار هم در صورتی که خودتون نمیخواید برنامه اش رو بنویسید Mysql Query Browser هست که رایگان و متن باز هم هست .

----------

